# Chris Wachtel Passed Away



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

For those in the local diving community, Chris Wachtel, anaccomplished diver and instructor passed away unexpectedly last Friday. He was CFO at a local bank and owned and operated a Dive Charter Business. His boat was named the TechRec and he was on the Oriskany every weekend with divers.

His ashes will be placed inside a scuba tank and will be laid to restdeep inside the Oriskany at a later date. He loved the Oriskany and diving.

He will be missed by family and hundreds of friends. The diving community lost a greatfriend.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i will miss him. everything that needed to be said was said at his funeral. i cant add much to his eulogy. i will just look for him in the resurrection (john 5: 28,29) and look forward to a paradise earth without death (rev 21: 4, matt 5:5 6:10, ps 37:10,11, isa 45:18)


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this the guy that grew up in Milton, FL?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Lejet (9/10/2009)*Is this the guy that grew up in Milton, FL?




Yes it was. 



[/url



^^ Obituary 



Sad news. My best wishes goes to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw that boat leaving palafox today.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, Chris will be missed.He was an awesome diver and great individual. For those fortunate enough to spend time with him, you couldn't help but learn something new. Chriswas my Instructor when I returned home to Pensacola and I will miss our friendly banter over who was "The World's Greatest Dive Instructor". Prayers to his family for strength and peace.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris will be missed dearly. He was a good friend, and a true asset to the community as a whole.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

What?!! How did he die?

I was just talking to him a little while back and worked divemastering with him on the wet dream!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris died unexpectedly at home.


----------

